# DIY Co2 with a pickle jar?



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Today I found myself wondering if anyone had tried DIY Co2 with one of the large pickle jars, the glass ones with the metal lid. These have a very wide mouth so adding whatever mix you like and water is not a hassle which is great concidering my mix involves jello, and they will stand up to significantly more pressure than a 2 Liter bottle. I am strongly concidering trying it and I was wondering if anyone had tried it before so I know what to expect.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The problem I would see in it, is the metal lid won't seal tight enough and the CO2 will escape.


----------



## dclark61 (Jan 21, 2012)

Crazy said:


> Today I found myself wondering if anyone had tried DIY Co2 with one of the large pickle jars, the glass ones with the metal lid. These have a very wide mouth so adding whatever mix you like and water is not a hassle which is great concidering my mix involves jello, and they will stand up to significantly more pressure than a 2 Liter bottle. I am strongly concidering trying it and I was wondering if anyone had tried it before so I know what to expect.


Assuming the metal lid is non-corrosive, it should work fine. I wouldn't do it because of pressure; unless you plan to seal the container completely tight (which would defeat the purpose), you won't be getting any significant pressure build-up anyway.


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

well I was thinking of an issue that DIY Co2 presents, when the bottle is new it puts out a lot of Co2 and in some cases more than it should. This stronger container would allow me to put on a small needle valve to more or less adjust it. In a 2 Liter this would have a good chance of blowing off the cap. Then there are the benefits of having the much wider mouth for setting up the mix.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Might work, but if it continues to build up pressure could leak pretty easily. When they spit out a lot of bubbles in the beginning, it is then that it actually could be comparable to a pressurized system. Why mess with that?


----------

